# Knee sleeves



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Any recommendations for your general gym rat for bit of knee injury prevention?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I use Rehband's mate, but they're pretty pricey due to not being sold in pairs (well they weren't when I bought them 6 years ago, lol).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mava-Sports-Support-Sleeves-Arthritis/dp/B01CUMVS2Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493986231&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=knee+sleeves&psc=1

These would be fine, tenner off at the moment too.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I'm I'm using strength shop double ply thor ones which are about 30 quid for a pair.

Had knee surgery in November and these have helped me train.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

powerfitness said:


> I'm I'm using strength shop double ply thor ones which are about 30 quid for a pair.
> 
> Had knee surgery in November and these have helped me train.


 What op mate? I had MPFL reconstruction on my left knee 8 weeks ago.

How long did you have to wait before weight training legs?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> What op mate? I had MPFL reconstruction on my left knee 8 weeks ago.
> 
> How long did you have to wait before weight training legs?


 I had partial meniscus removal, trim and a 30% acl tear diagnosed.

Its still not right though and I may have to go and have reconstruction. Experiencing knee giving way now when standing or walking.

3 or 4 months before I trained legs with light weights.

Physio requested I don't deadlift from floor or squat again... advised leg press.


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

i use bulkpowders own ones about £20


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

What's wrong with your knees? Try and sort that cause sleeves or whatever might be just putting a plaster over it so to speak.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> What's wrong with your knees? Try and sort that cause sleeves or whatever might be just putting a plaster over it so to speak.


 Get shooting pain mid rep every now and again but goes away as soon as I stop. Occurs mostly on higher rep sets


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

2nd for Thor double ply easy on easy off but plenty of support


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

none will prevent injury

if its warmth then just wear jogging bottoms instead of shorts

if you actually want the benefit of pop out of the hole which knee sleeves provide then SBD's > everything else

for those that dont compete i'd always advise lifting with minimal gear (some flat sole shoes and maybe a belt)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Get shooting pain mid rep every now and again but goes away as soon as I stop. *Occurs mostly on higher rep sets *


 This could well be happening at the point that fatigue is causing your form to go.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> This could well be happening at the point that fatigue is causing your form to go.


 Wouldn't surprise me. Hate anything over 5 reps on squats :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. Hate anything over 5 reps on squats :lol:


 I don't think knee sleeves are really the solution then. I'd suggest either focusing on form or not going so close to failure.


----------

